
Flex – Rent your friend's time - otymartin
https://flexcontact.app.link/hn2
======
ddingus
There is no renting of time as there can be no returns.

There is compensation, which can include others time.

Install the app to learn more was a fail for me. I just do not want to do
that.

I may need to, and am open to learning why that may be true.

I did not see a pitch.

~~~
otymartin
Hot feedback. I'm playing around with defining it better. I would really
appreciate you trying it to see if you find some utility. Thanks

~~~
ddingus
Great that was my intent. Good luck

~~~
otymartin
Thank you, I appreciate your thoughts :)

~~~
ddingus
So, not wanting to install an app to learn more, I put the following into
google:

"How does flex work?"

Turns out that search space is dominated by a menstrual product.

:D

------
otymartin
MAKER: Simply a marketplace to rent time from your friends. I use it whenever
my overly privileged friends or family want me to drive them around. No
problem, use the app to send me your request & pay me for my time. Made a
funny video for that here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPODed6jFzM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPODed6jFzM)

If someone has a use case I should add let me know

